# Canon 1D MKII for 50D



## guitarkid (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a 5D and 5D MKII, which I love.  I also have a 50D with grip and batteries, all in mint condition with boxes.  I'm selling the 50D online to weed out some stuff I just won't use and can also use the money.  This guy finds my ad and offers me his new, still wrapped, 1D MKII in trade.  I have never owned a 1D series but was thinking about it.  my 5D and 5D MKII are all I need but I'm tempted to add this 1D even though I don't need it.  thoughts?

Steve


----------



## Derrel (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds a bit fishy to me. I would trade a 50D for a 1D Mark II just to have a good camera with a pro-level autofocusing system and rock-solid build. My question is how and why does this guy have a brand-new pro-grade Canon body some five years after its introduction? Something about that situation seems, well, "fishy". If you have a need for a fast-handling 8.2MP 1.3x Canon body, the 1D-II would fill the bill.


----------



## anmar (Mar 11, 2010)

I Agree with Derrel, this doesn't sound right.


----------



## fokker (Mar 11, 2010)

Assuming it's legit I would go for it - keep your 5D2 and the 1D, sell the 5D, then you have your bases pretty well covered.


----------



## inTempus (Mar 12, 2010)

Please tell me this isn't through Craig's List.  

It doesn't sound right to me.  Why would someone trade a never opened 1D Mark II for a used 50D?

I guess stranger things have happened.  Perhaps the guy is a total novice and got the 1D2 as a gift and doesn't know what it is... but is only looking at the megapixles and thinks the 50D is a better body.  Who knows.  But if you can see the body before you do the deal (in person), it's a good deal for you.  If it's some sort of through the mail deal, I would say you're running about a 90% chance of a scam.


----------



## Fusion (Mar 23, 2010)

If legit I would snap his hand off, 1D Mk2 is a much better camera than a 50D.:smileys:


----------

